# Elvira Mistress of the Dark



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

We've never got much Elvira up here in Canada, but we went to Knott's Scary Farm in 2000 and she did a stage show there. She kicked some serious butt! (I don't remember a lot but she did a cover of Britney's "Oops I Did It Again" and I think she did it better.)


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Gotta love Elvira!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

GobbyGruesome;bt1748 said:


> We've never got much Elvira up here in Canada, but we went to Knott's Scary Farm in 2000 and she did a stage show there. She kicked some serious butt!


Unfortunately, I have never seen her live. Would like to....I agree, with you GG, I saw a few clips from performances at Knott's farm, I thought she was really a great. I might have to make a trip out there!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I think she stopped doing stuff at Knott's way back in 2001 - I *think* she may do stuff for Universal nowadays at Halloween.


----------

